# Hilfe! Extrem Störendes Geräusch beim treten



## Endless_Biker (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
um ehrlich zu sein möchte ich hierzu keinen neuen Thread eröffnen aber nun ja. Kommen wir mal kurz zur Sache. Seit einem halben Jahr macht mein neues MTB Geräusche vom treten und die stören extremst. Ich war schon zwei mal bei verschiedenen Fahrradhändler aber leider konnten die mir nie sagen woran es liegt. Das Rad hab ich seit fast einem Jahr, also handelt es sich hierbei nicht um ein altes Model. Das Rad hab ich mir aus Polen liefern lassen daher bin ich leider etwas eingeschränkt was das reklamieren betrifft. Ich habe mal ein kurzes Video gemacht in dem man das klackern zu hören ist. Es tritt jedoch immer nur bei Belastung auf. Kurbel und Tretlager wurden herausgenommen, geputzt sowie gefettet vom Mechaniker also habe ich hier nicht wirklich bedenken, ebenfalls hat er selbst gemeint es komme von wo anders. Also leider bin ich selbst schon ratlos und daher möchte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr vlt wisst woran es liegen könnte.
Link zum Video: 



 (man kann ruhig bis zur Mitte vorspulen wenn man möchte)

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## bike-show.de (9. Juli 2016)

Falsches Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless_Biker (9. Juli 2016)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Falsches Forum.


Ja wo kann ich denn sonst die Frage noch stellen? Kannst du mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juli 2016)

Das Tretlager am Gewinde mal fetten! Ist es nur im sitzen oder auch im stehen? Pedale nachziehen..


----------



## Endless_Biker (9. Juli 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Das Tretlager am Gewinde mal fetten! Ist es nur im sitzen oder auch im stehen? Pedale nachziehen..


Naja es is egal ob ich sitze oder stehe, es kommt immer dann vor wenn ich kräftig auf die Pedale drauf drücke wie z.b. beim beschleunigen oder bergauf fahren. Die Pedale hab ich versucht schon mal festzuziehen aber da is schon beim abschrauben der Schlüssel gebrochen also ka. wie fest die dran sind. Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juli 2016)

Endless_Biker schrieb:


> Naja es is egal ob ich sitze oder stehe, es kommt immer dann vor wenn ich kräftig auf die Pedale drauf drücke wie z.b. beim beschleunigen oder bergauf fahren. Die Pedale hab ich versucht schon mal festzuziehen aber da is schon beim abschrauben der Schlüssel gebrochen also ka. wie fest die dran sind. Danke für deine Antwort.


Tretlager am Gewinde fetten! Ist meistens das Problem.


----------



## Endless_Biker (9. Juli 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Tretlager am Gewinde fetten! Ist meistens das Problem.


Ja das hat angeblich der Mechaniker gemacht, ich persönlich würde eher auf etwas vom Hinten Bereich Tippen. Kann es vlt die Kette sein?


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juli 2016)

Von hinten! Hmm dann doch eher die Lager vom Hinterbau. 
Falls du in der Nähe von Bonn wohnst kann ich dir gerne helfen.


----------



## Endless_Biker (9. Juli 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Von hinten! Hmm dann doch eher die Lager vom Hinterbau.
> Falls du in der Nähe von Bonn wohnst kann ich dir gerne helfen.


Ja manchmal habe ich nach dem waschen ein komisches Geräusch beim Lager gehört als ich mit dem MTB leicht vor und zurück gegangen bin. (Sprich hinteres Rad) Danke dir für dein Vorschlag, sehr hilfsbereit  leider wohn ich aber in Österreich.
Edit: Wobei is mir gerade aufgefallen du meintest die Lager vom Hinterbau, kurz zur Info es ist ein Hardtail der Marke Kross mit 29 Zoll


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (10. Juli 2016)

Ich bilde mir zwei Geräusche (halt, 3) wahrgenommen zu haben die stören.

Einmal das das "Reinhauen" der Sperrklinken in die Verzahnung. ALso nachdem der Freilauf mal die Arbeit verrichtete nach der benannt ist.
Außerdem, nach dem Schaltvorgangsgerumpel, eine am Umwerfer schleifende Kette. Das schleifen war scheinbar mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung wiederkehrend. Ergo eine etwas eiernde KRG. 
Ich schätze mal das Fahrrad hat so um die 400€ gekostet. Ist also Billigausstattung.
Abhilfe wäre das kleine Ritzel nur mit großem KB zu bedienen und das große Ritzel nur mit dem kleine KB.
Außerdem hilft manchmal, aber nur manchmal, den Umwerfer ganz minimal verdreht zur KRG auszurichten. Ist dann aber nur an den Symptomen herumdoktern.

3. Geräusch:
Windgeräusche. Wie sich nunmal leider bei solchen Aufnahmen nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## Endless_Biker (10. Juli 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir zwei Geräusche (halt, 3) wahrgenommen zu haben die stören.
> 
> Einmal das das "Reinhauen" der Sperrklinken in die Verzahnung. ALso nachdem der Freilauf mal die Arbeit verrichtete nach der benannt ist.
> Außerdem, nach dem Schaltvorgangsgerumpel, eine am Umwerfer schleifende Kette. Das schleifen war scheinbar mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung wiederkehrend. Ergo eine etwas eiernde KRG.
> ...


Das schleifen am Umwerfer lag wohl daran das ich auf 3 und 9 gefahren bin, da schleift aber oft die Kette am Umwerfer. Beim schalten ist es ebenfalls normal das die Kette kurz am Umwerfer schleift weil er sie ja nach unten oder oben befördert. Das Rad hat um die 700€ gekostet und hat hinten Shimano Alivio und Vorne Shimano Altus Schaltung. Ich weiß, ist nicht die beste aber sobald man was besseres haben möchte kostet das Rad dann schon um die 1000€ oder mehr. Hättest du aber irgendeinen Lösungsvorschlag?
Edit: Wie schon gesagt das klackern kommt immer dann wenn ich fest reintrete und es ist bei jeder Pedalumdrehung zu hören, also schätze ich hat es nicht mit dem Sperklicken bzw mit dem Kugellager im Hinterem Rad zu tun, wenn dann muss es entweder an der Kette, an der Schaltung, an den Pedalen bzw. am Rahmen liegen was ich aber nicht bedenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (10. Juli 2016)

Endless_Biker schrieb:


> Das schleifen am Umwerfer lag wohl daran das ich auf 3 und 9 gefahren bin, da schleift aber oft die Kette am Umwerfer. ...


Aber gerade da sollte die Ketten eben nicht schleifen. 
Wohingegen bei 2(vorn) und 9 oder 10(hinten) ein leichtes touchieren der Leitbleche durch die Kette eine wunderbare akustische Anzeige für eine typische Fehlschaltung wäre.

Unabhängig davon:
Jede KRG eiert. Je teurer das Teil wird, desto präziser wird das Teil.
Die Kunst ist jetzt für den Umwerfer exakt die Einstellung zu finden bei gerade so keinerlei Berührungen mehr erfolgen, andererseits aber auch der Umwerfer nicht so weit rechts steht daß die Kette "überworfen" wird.

Das sind oft Nuancen. Manchmal muß man aber auch bewußt in Kauf nehmen den Umwerfer eben nicht exakt parallel zur KRG auszurichten.


Endless_Biker schrieb:


> ...Beim schalten ist es ebenfalls normal das die Kette kurz am Umwerfer schleift weil er sie ja nach unten oder oben befördert. ...


Ja. Wem sagts Du das ...


Endless_Biker schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Wie schon gesagt das klackern kommt immer dann wenn ich fest reintrete und es ist bei jeder Pedalumdrehung zu hören, ...


Geräusch Nr.4
Das könnte von losen Pedalen oder einer losen Kurbelschraube kommen ...


----------



## Bener (10. Juli 2016)

Endless_Biker schrieb:


> Die Pedale hab ich versucht schon mal festzuziehen aber da is schon beim abschrauben der Schlüssel gebrochen also ka. wie fest die dran sind. Danke für deine Antwort.


Glaskugel sagt: Linkes Pedal!


----------



## erwinosius (11. Juli 2016)

So ein knacken kann von vielerlei Stellen kommen. Es ist manchmal direkt am Rad nicht möglich so ein Knacken zu lokalisieren. Vielleicht würde ein aufsuchen eines lokalen Schraubers/Händlers abhilfe schaffen. 
Unabhängig davon ist dies das Trial Unterforum. Hier geht es vor allem um Räder ohne Schaltung. Trial nämlich. Wenn du in die richtigen Foren schreibst werden dir auch mehr Leute helfen.
Als Maßnahme würde ich an deiner Stelle auch noch die Kurbeln festziehen. Diese Knacken auch gerne. Ebenso würde ich mich nicht auf eine Aussage eines Mechanikers verlassen der meint er hätte ein Lager gefettet. Vielleicht einfach nochmal öffnen und nachfetten.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg beim Suchen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Endless_Biker (12. Juli 2016)

Danke nochmals für die Antworten und Vorschläge von euch, trotz falschem Forum 
Aber Gestern war es endlich so weit, ich setzte mich erneut auf mein MTB und es is mir dieser Gedanke gekommen etwas bestimmtes zu probieren und voila da hab ich glaub ich das Problem entdeckt! Und zwar hab ich folgendes versucht, Pedal im tritt etwas stärker antreten. Dann stellt es sich heraus sobald ich mit dem einem Pedal unten war, dann draufdrückte, dieses knacksen kam. Hier ein kurzes raw video bezüglich dem knacksen nochmals.






Ich denke mal es liegt am Tretlager oder? Ist das aber nur nicht festgeschraubt und eben das Gewinde macht dieses Geräusch was mir recht passabel vorkommt oder ist es doch defekt was ich aber nich vermute. Was ist eure Meinung? Ich bitte euch nochmals um Hilfe!

Danke


----------



## Endless_Biker (13. Juli 2016)

Sry das ich euch nochmals im Beitrag Markiere aber ich weiß ja nicht wie man hier benachrichtigt wird und es wäre echt wichtig zu wissen woran es nun liegt. Dann könnte ich mir das nötige eben bestellen und es dementsprechend reparieren.
@Normansbike @Heiko_Herbsleb @erwinosius 
Danke


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2016)

hmm, mach doch mal die Kette ab und höre ob es rau läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless_Biker (13. Juli 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> hmm, mach doch mal die Kette ab und höre ob es rau läuft...


Ja stimmt gute Idee, aber wenn das selbe wieder auftritt worauf würdest du tippen? Tretlager oder nicht?


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2016)

Jupp, und belaste es etwas... Bin ja immernoch davon überzeugt dass es vom Tretlager kommt...


----------



## Endless_Biker (13. Juli 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Jupp, und belaste es etwas... Bin ja immernoch davon überzeugt dass es vom Tretlager kommt...


Ja ich ebenfalls. Reicht es einfach das ganze zuzuschrauben? Gefettet wurde es ja schon also...


----------

